# Where to Buy a 921?



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

What online stores carry the 921?

The only one that I'm aware of is Dish Depot. Where has everyone purchased their 921 from and what is the cheapest price anyone has gotten one for?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I got mine from vanns.com in January but I don't know if they've had any more since then.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Your best bet right now is an independant retailer...... DishDepot and the others have waiting lists that don't seem to be getting any smaller...... Richard King here at DBSTalk hooked me up with mine in January.....


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Your best bet right now is an independant retailer...... DishDepot and the others have waiting lists that don't seem to be getting any smaller...... Richard King here at DBSTalk hooked me up with mine in January.....


I called my 4 local dealers that were listed on Dish Network's website. 2 of them don't answer their phones nor do they return messages. One of them said that the 921 was discontinued and it was being replaced with a new model. The last one said that the 921 was not in production due to a software problem.

DOES THIS SOUND LIKE GOOD INFORMATION TO YOU? lol

Dish Network needs to do a better job of communicating with their authorized dealers and let them know what is really going on. When you call Dish, they really don't have a clue either though.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Jason said:


> What online stores carry the 921?
> 
> The only one that I'm aware of is Dish Depot. Where has everyone purchased their 921 from and what is the cheapest price anyone has gotten one for?


I'll put in a plug for Dish Depot, waiting list or not. They're one of the frequent contributors to our site in many ways. Mark is a good guy to work with (straight answers, good follow up, does what he says he'll do). I waited for about 5 months for mine, and our family (not just me) loves it!!


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Ebay.com


----------



## jmurphy644 (May 19, 2003)

JM Anthony said:


> I'll put in a plug for Dish Depot, waiting list or not. They're one of the frequent contributors to our site in many ways. Mark is a good guy to work with (straight answers, good follow up, does what he says he'll do). I waited for about 5 months for mine, and our family (not just me) loves it!!


I'll second that. I've a number of good experience buying from Mark. I was lucky enough to be pretty high on the 921 list (ordered in Feb 2003!) and got mine in late January, so all I can say is that it is worth waiting for. Also, when you get one, you'll get software that's much improved over the original software.

With Sirius now though, I really want that screen saver in HD for the music!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Richard King here at DBSTalk hooked me up with mine in January.....


I currently have a waiting list two deep. Now, if they would only deliver.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> I'll put in a plug for Dish Depot, waiting list or not. They're one of the frequent contributors to our site in many ways. Mark is a good guy to work with (straight answers, good follow up, does what he says he'll do). I waited for about 5 months for mine, and our family (not just me) loves it!!


I've had nothing but good experiences with Mark as well (I bought two dishplayers from him and he did the initial software installation on both which saved me from performing 110 bypass surgery on my SW64 (These units could only do the initial download from a 119 feed). He is a victim of allocation though as too many people chase too few units,, and E* doesn't seem to be making any differentiation between retailers as far as how many 921 units they can get..... That's the only reason I was recommending going with a smaller local retailer.....


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It looks like I am not the only one here who loves DishDepot and Mark. He does trade-ins on new receivers with the older receivers. This enables me to stay with the newest receivers . The coolest thing for me is there is no TAX on anyone who lives outside of Florida. Mark will work a deal on old lnbs,switches, remote controls etc. He is the best and always credits my account when he gets my old receivers .


----------



## TedKaz (Mar 1, 2004)

I got mine from DishKing.com a few months ago. Positive experience with them.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess it depends on where you live. I had E* installers here this morning for my 721. They did a great job but had never seen a 721 before (he's worked for E* for 2 years in this area). I asked if they had installed a 921. He said "No, the 921's they received when they 1st came out have been sitting on the shelf because no one has ordered one." 

I live in the Bay area of CA - you'd think someone in the east bay would have ordered one of these things, but he said they haven't received an install order yet - not one tech has installed one in the entire area. Perhaps only existing customers were buying them and didn't need an installer???


----------



## rokstar66 (Jan 21, 2004)

finniganps said:


> I guess it depends on where you live. I had E* installers here this morning for my 721. They did a great job but had never seen a 721 before (he's worked for E* for 2 years in this area). I asked if they had installed a 921. He said "No, the 921's they received when they 1st came out have been sitting on the shelf because no one has ordered one."
> 
> I live in the Bay area of CA - you'd think someone in the east bay would have ordered one of these things, but he said they haven't received an install order yet - not one tech has installed one in the entire area. Perhaps only existing customers were buying them and didn't need an installer???


Say what!? Who are you talking too? I just call every satellite dealer in the East Bay that is listed on the E* web site, and they all said "don't have it, looks like about 2 months til we do."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

YEAH, give us his company phone and address ! I wouldn't mind drive 5 hours to your area.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

rokstar66 said:
 

> Say what!? Who are you talking too? I just call every satellite dealer in the East Bay that is listed on the E* web site, and they all said "don't have it, looks like about 2 months til we do."


Call E* directly. The techs who came today work directly for E*, they're not independant contractors/dealers. Perhaps E* forgot that they sent that office a 921, I don't know, but the tech said it's been sitting on the shelf since the 921 first came out. I live in Walnut Creek, CA BTW.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Okay, I called dish, and they said they only have "retailers" not "installers" for the 921. I gave them a zip code of 94596 (Walnut Creek) and they gave me two retailers: Visions West and AMT Satellite. I called both, Visions said maybe in September, AMT just said no.

Please give us more of a lead to this installer!

-William


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll tell you what I know:

I ordered the 721 through the executive office and they arranged for the installation. Two installers with a E* van showed up and installed my 721 (cables, new LNBF's and switch) this morning. I asked the installer DIRECTLY if he was independent and he said, "No, I work directly for Dish". I followed him back to his van several times and he had at least 6 receivers in there that he was installing that day for other work orders. These included 522',s, and a HD receiver. I specifically asked him about the 921's and that's when he told me he had never installed one (he's worked there 2 years) and that NO tech's in his office had either, but that they had at least one (implied more than one, but I could be wrong) that had been sitting on the shelf and was still there. He said the HD receiver was for an install of a new customer that they were doing today. That's really all I know.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

They don't like to answer their number, after numerous attempts all day long, I Finally I got through, to dispatch in Sacramento, CA.

They radioed the Novato Manager and they are not currently doing installs for 921s, don't have any, and directed me to retailers or to search the internet to get a 921 or try back in
a couple of months.

Oh well, thanks for your help finniganps!

-William


----------

